

Ask HN: Is it good to set a personal goal of X much money by age Y? - taigeair


======
nostrademons
No. How much money you make has a large random factor to it, based on the
opportunities available to you. Your goals should be things _you_ can control,
otherwise you're setting yourself up for frustration and disappointment.

You're better off setting goals in terms of the specific actions you can take,
eg. having finished X project by age Y, or learned A, B, and C skills.

------
hacknat
No. Be good at what you do, be smart with how you invest. If you set such a
goal I can assure you that you will not perform as well as if your goal was
learn X by age Y, or something similar. Money is an arbitrary and (IMHO) poor
indicator of a successful life.

------
MaysonL
Depends upon what actions setting that goal lead you to take. Does it induce
you to save regularly and well? Probably good.

Does it talk you into taking a job which burns you out or involves you in
morally dubious activity? Probably not.

------
shyn3
X% of Y salary per year. As your salary grows your savings have to grow.

